# How to help Chicken with injured foot?



## berIin (Nov 8, 2021)

My chicken has been limping, hopping, and refusing to stand on foot. Here is the injury


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Sorry to hear wish I could help here but can't. Hopefully Robin416 would know or someone else.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There's more to it. That little bit shouldn't be keeping it from using that foot. Have you checked the bottom for any dark spots? You're looking for bumble. 

Is it possible the toe is broken? If you don't see signs of bumble, try taping the toe to keep it from moving.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Poor girl, if she doesn’t have bumble, maybe some lidocaine cream can help her pain? I wish you the best of luck


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope, no lidocaine. It's toxic to chickens. Aspirin or Meloxicam is about the safest.


----------



## berIin (Nov 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> There's more to it. That little bit shouldn't be keeping it from using that foot. Have you checked the bottom for any dark spots? You're looking for bumble.
> 
> Is it possible the toe is broken? If you don't see signs of bumble, try taping the toe to keep it from moving.


I checked under her foot but there is no sign of bumble foot thankfully


----------



## berIin (Nov 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Nope, no lidocaine. It's toxic to chickens. Aspirin or Meloxicam is about the safest.


Is triple antibiotic ointment safe to use? Thank you for the recommendations


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Nope, no lidocaine. It's toxic to chickens. Aspirin or Meloxicam is about the safest.


Oh, I didn't know. Vet said I could use lidocaine cream on my pigeons, so i assumed it'd be safe for chickens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

berIin said:


> I checked under her foot but there is no sign of bumble foot thankfully


Yes, the cream is fine but you'll have to cover the toe to keep the dirt from collecting on it. 

I really want to know why you have such a drama queen. Is she one of your spoiled babies? 😋


----------



## berIin (Nov 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Yes, the cream is fine but you'll have to cover the toe to keep the dirt from collecting on it.
> 
> I really want to know why you have such a drama queen. Is she one of your spoiled babies? 😋


To be honest all of my chickens are spoiled 😓 They have taken over my back yard!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's the way of it. Chickens are so addictive it's really difficult to say "no you can't."


----------

